# injuries from stretching epidemic hits uk



## jobo (Nov 4, 2019)

thought id post this link to a bbc article, it relates to yoga, but the same potential issues would seem to arise from dedicated ma involvement, yoga is a boom industry here, ma less so 
Yoga teachers 'risking serious hip problems'


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 5, 2019)

I think the "anything in excess" quote applies here. 
It is amazing what a young body can push through. I miss those days.


----------



## jobo (Nov 5, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> I think the "anything in excess" quote applies here.
> It is amazing what a young body can push through. I miss those days.


, yes, im very much in the '' force my body to be my weapon and my statement ''( a line from a song) camp. but i've had to except that with flexibility issues particularly hip flexibility, my body just wasn't designed to do that !

and trying to force it is a really stupid thing to do


But when people co0me on with flexibility issues those with no flexibility issues post stretching exercises to be done with out any understanding that those are a) imposible and b) quite likely harmful to a good % of the population. which has given me the maxum of never take flexibility advice off people who are natrally bendy, they really have no comprehension of your physiological limits and their good advice may well cause you irreparable harm

 i was watching a beginners video on yoga, where the very bendy young lady presenting said, to start get into this position ! really i though, it will take me 6 months to get the flexibility to get into the starting position for beginners. that not the starting position for beginners, but she really had no idea that any body would struggle with such a basic move, because she found it so easy and that is oft repeated at my karate class


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

jobo said:


> thought id post this link to a bbc article, it relates to yoga, but the same potential issues would seem to arise from dedicated ma involvement, yoga is a boom industry here, ma less so
> Yoga teachers 'risking serious hip problems'


I haven't read the article so I'm going to take a wild guess on this one.  If people are getting injured from stretching then it's usually because they are.

Doing the stretch incorrectly
Trying to go to fast too soon.  In other words people "want things now." so they push their bodies harder than they should.  They don't believe is stretching at a snails pace where you make small numerous gains.  People just want to push hard and think they'll get their faster if they do.  That's not always the case.  Sometimes that fast pace pushes the body beyond limits and tears stuff up, because the body wasn't ready for it.
This becomes even a bigger issue as people get older because things don't heal or snap back like that they did when we were in our 20's..  If I had to guess it's not the yoga that's the problems but the approach that people take to doing yoga.


----------



## jobo (Nov 10, 2019)

JowGaWolf said:


> I haven't read the article so I'm going to take a wild guess on this one.  If people are getting injured from stretching then it's usually because they are.
> 
> Doing the stretch incorrectly
> Trying to go to fast too soon.  In other words people "want things now." so they push their bodies harder than they should.  They don't believe is stretching at a snails pace where you make small numerous gains.  People just want to push hard and think they'll get their faster if they do.  That's not always the case.  Sometimes that fast pace pushes the body beyond limits and tears stuff up, because the body wasn't ready for it.
> This becomes even a bigger issue as people get older because things don't heal or snap back like that they did when we were in our 20's..  If I had to guess it's not the yoga that's the problems but the approach that people take to doing yoga.


wouldn't it be easier to read the article than spend al hundred words barking up the wrong tree, it specifically relates to yoga teachers who can do the stretch but shouldn't, possibly at all, but certainly not as often, and how this can lead to life long disability

but then it said most of that in the link, which i presume you didn't read?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

jobo said:


> wouldn't it be easier to read the article than spend al hundred words barking up the wrong tree, it specifically relates to yoga teachers who can do the stretch but shouldn't, possibly at all, but certainly not as often, and how this can lead to life long disability
> 
> but then it said most of that in the link, which i presume you didn't read?


I read the article after I made the comment because I wanted to see how close or how far I was off the mark.  It wasn't an issue about being easier for me to read first then comment later.  It was about taking the limited amount that I know about yoga and trying to give the best guess possible with that limited knowledge.  By doing this I can get a really good and entertaining idea of what I think vs what is actually the reality. If I read the article first then the article shapes what I now think because of the additional information I received.

And the only thing that I was close on was my comment " *If I had to guess it's not the yoga that's the problems but the approach that people take to doing yoga*."  Everything else was totally off target.  For me, this is no different than me trying to first guess about a movie or reading a book then actually reading the book after I've created my own thoughts about what is going to happen.


----------



## jobo (Nov 10, 2019)

JowGaWolf said:


> I read the article after I made the comment because I wanted to see how close or how far I was off the mark.  It wasn't an issue about being easier for me to read first then comment later.  It was about taking the limited amount that I know about yoga and trying to give the best guess possible with that limited knowledge.  By doing this I can get a really good and entertaining idea of what I think vs what is actually the reality. If I read the article first then the article shapes what I now think because of the additional information I received.
> 
> And the only thing that I was close on was my comment " *If I had to guess it's not the yoga that's the problems but the approach that people take to doing yoga*."  Everything else was totally off target.  For me, this is no different than me trying to first guess about a movie or reading a book then actually reading the book after I've created my own thoughts about what is going to happen.




++++++
 i used to do the same thing, look at a book titled and guess what the story was about, Girl with the dragon tattoo, bets that's about a girl who has been tattooed with a dragon I though and I was right, guns of navarone , bet that's about some guns in the town of navarone. I thought again i was correct, So i just stopped reading books it was pointless, 50 shades of grey , about a house painter, obviously. this has saved my literally thousands of hours that i could have waisted actually reading the story


----------



## PhilE (Mar 6, 2020)

The problem with many yoga classes, is that they are taught by a teacher who has done 1 month's training with no pre requisite and a 100% pass rate.  It's a big problem, as most teachers don't know what the hell they are doing.
  I'd liken it to not only giving someone a black belt after one month, but telling them they can train others also.

The Iyengar yoga style involves 2-4 years teacher training, a prerequisite of 5 years documented practice, a written recommendation by a senior teacher and the pass rate is currently as low as 50% in some countries.  The training is currently under evaluation, to further improve the quality.

The above will get you to the first level of teaching, of which there are several.

So carefully check your teachers credentials, before going to a yoga class.

Yoga is a good tool for the martial artist, as it relieves and assists with the healing of existing injuries, and helps prevent new ones.  But only if done correctly and with an appropriately qualified teacher.


----------

